# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  USUL : PHOTO OF THE MONTH

## monscine

Om moderator, ada ide yang terlintas di benak saya setelah melihat postingan om anton sukoco di link ini :

http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=6672

Karena kocak   ::  , momennya juga terkadang pas sekali, sukar didapat 2x   ::   ::   dan menimbulkan perasaan senang karena lucu dan sebagainya...dan juga karena ini meningkatkan kegembiraan kita dalam memelihara koi, saya usul bagaimana kalo kita bikin "Photo of the month" utk diterbitkan di majalah KOI's?? Yang dipilih mungkin bisa mendapatkan majalah KOI's free utk 1 bulan atau brp lah. 

Mudah2an idenya bisa diterima dan dikembangkan   ::

----------


## menkar

good idea om... kayak di tabloid otomotif yakhh... -)

----------


## dani

Setuju Om, supaya memacu kita lagi!!!

----------


## Rova

setuju...
Tp arahnya ke dokumentasi atau digital art ?

----------


## kerogawa

bole banget photo of the month..
apalagi kalo candid picture.. lebih natural kesan nya he he

----------


## monscine

> good idea om... kayak di tabloid otomotif yakhh... -)


Bener om...tapi ini kayaknya bakal lebih unik, kocak, lucu gituuu...




> setuju...
> Tp arahnya ke dokumentasi atau digital art ?


Saya rasa boleh saja keduanya...mau digital art atau "as shot" juga boleh, yang penting bisa membawa kecintaan kita terhadap koi jadi lebih baik




> Setuju Om, supaya memacu kita lagi!!!


Lanjutkannnn!!!   ::  




> bole banget photo of the month..
> apalagi kalo candid picture.. lebih natural kesan nya he he


iya om...apa saja yang bisa menambah apresiasi kita terhadap koi, asal jangan foto koi dipotong2 sebelum digoreng seperti yang dulu pernah kita saksikan di forum ini (maaf ya om...bukan bermaksud apa2, hanya memberi contoh yg baik)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Usul Bagus!!  ::  
Dibicarakan dengan Team Redaksi, mudah - mudahan edisi 8 sudah bisa tayang
Judul Rubrik (Tentatif): Foto Edisi Ini, gimana?
Hadiah: 1 buah T-Shirt  ::

----------


## monscine

> Usul Bagus!!  
> Dibicarakan dengan Team Redaksi, mudah - mudahan edisi 8 sudah bisa tayang
> Judul Rubrik (Tentatif): Foto Edisi Ini, gimana?
> Hadiah: 1 buah T-Shirt


Setujuuuuuuu....   ::  
Ayo siappp siappp fotoo yg banyakkkk   ::

----------


## GAPS

Semangat2,ayo bikin foto2 lucu.

----------


## e-koi

kayak Playmate of the month... Kereennn

----------


## kerogawa

> kayak Playmate of the month... Kereennn


langganan ya om..
he he

so, bagaimana nih cara nya utk buat ikutan kandidat photo of the month?

mungkin om moderator butuh buka 1 thread lagi "photo of the month" atau "photo of the week" .. lalu dari masing2 4 minggu di pilih lagi photo of the month nya.. gitu lebi mantab kali ya? ..

----------


## monscine

> so, bagaimana nih cara nya utk buat ikutan kandidat photo of the month?
> 
> mungkin om moderator butuh buka 1 thread lagi "photo of the month" atau "photo of the week" .. lalu dari masing2 4 minggu di pilih lagi photo of the month nya.. gitu lebi mantab kali ya? ..


Kayaknya bagus juga usulan begini om kerogawa. Jadi buka thread baru, di sticky lalu dari situ dipilih foto2nya   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

setujuuuuuu   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

kulo nuwun pak handy...
duluan nyoba posting ah...
gara gara keracunan suhu H2, iseng2 sesi UnderWater nude model telanjang tanpa baju   ::  

*Lirikanmu*


*Si Botak Galak*


*Si Kumis Hitler*


Semua dengan D200, lensa 50/1.8 (ngejar biar tdk begitu UE krn available light, gak bisa pake flash takut koi terlalu stress, makanya agak miss fokus)

Baru sadar, ternyata dari depan koi punya tipikal/karakter wajah yang berbeda beda yah...

----------


## INdragonZ

tu di akuarium ya?

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Dikolam om...
Under water

----------


## monscine

> Dikolam om...
> Under water


uedannn...saya sama H2 aja msh berguru diving, suhu yg satu ini malah udah nyemplung   ::  
topzzz

----------


## h3ln1k

mantab bos eko itu under water ama kuchibeni juga ga?   ::

----------


## victor

> mantab bos eko itu under water ama kuchibeni juga ga?


cleguk cleguk
slrupp slruuppppp

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by kodok.ngorek
> 
> Dikolam om...
> Under water
> 
> 
> uedannn...saya sama H2 aja msh berguru diving, suhu yg satu ini malah udah nyemplung   
> topzzz


Duh pak, klo nyemplung kolam koi kan gak perlu bljr diving...  :: 

*hiks sambil melihat tiket antrian belajar di Suhu H2 yg udah 3 digit

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> mantab bos eko itu under water ama kuchibeni juga ga?


Smentara masih terpisah sendiri2 om, takut sesama kucibeni saling cemburu  :: 

Pingin siy sesi foto UW gabungin model en koi, tp msh bingung konsep en temanya...
Ada usul temen2? Buat model, gaun en settingan sesi foto?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> mantab bos eko itu under water ama kuchibeni juga ga?  
> 
> 
> Smentara masih terpisah sendiri2 om, takut sesama kucibeni saling cemburu 
> 
> Pingin siy sesi foto UW gabungin model en koi, tp msh bingung konsep en temanya...
> Ada usul temen2? Buat model, gaun en settingan sesi foto?


ling****

----------


## monscine

[quote=kodok.ngorek]


> Originally Posted by "kodok.ngorek":2yw5d2ju
> 
> Dikolam om...
> Under water
> 
> 
> uedannn...saya sama H2 aja msh berguru diving, suhu yg satu ini malah udah nyemplung   
> topzzz


Duh pak, klo nyemplung kolam koi kan gak perlu bljr diving...  :: 

*hiks sambil melihat tiket antrian belajar di Suhu H2 yg udah 3 digit[/quote:2yw5d2ju]

Minggu depan aku wis nyemplung di laut sama dia...skrg lagi cari gearnya

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> mantab bos eko itu under water ama kuchibeni juga ga?  
> 
> 
> cleguk cleguk
> slrupp slruuppppp


Om viktor, avatarmu ya bikin cleguk slurp slurp...
Adakah dr bawah ini yg bisa jadi model UW om?  ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Minggu depan aku wis nyemplung di laut sama dia...skrg lagi cari gearnya


Pingin itttuuuttt
Tapi hiks gear chasing UW D200ku bru plastik, karet en selotip  ::

----------


## victor

> Om viktor, avatarmu ya bikin cleguk slurp slurp...
> Adakah dr bawah ini yg bisa jadi model UW om?


waduhhh...
aku ga brani pasang photo gedhe,
takut di kartu kuning
ternyata sdh ada om moderator yg pasang
sip sip sip...

cleguk cleguk
slrupppp slrupppp

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Handy & Om Eko,
apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om

----------


## cantonguy

Om Handy harus mau...   ::  
Lha Om Ajik aja pernah dipush utk ikut grow out.. hehehehehe    ::  

Apalagi utk mengasuh yang di avatar Om Victor...   ::  




> Om Handy & Om Eko,
> apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om

----------


## victor

> Om Handy & Om Eko,
> apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om


setuju, dua2nya om
temen temennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pada setuju kagakkkkkkkkkkkkk?

pertanyaan saya buat om moderator monscine dan om kodok ngorek
kalo photo ikan tuh biasanya ada bayangan di permukaan tuh,
1. katane cara ilangin di usahakan da dalem air lebih terang, betul kagak?
2. ada tambahan lensa atau .........? ga tahu deh, pakai apa yach biar sippp
3. kalo pakai pocket kamera itu ada menu scene, pilih yang mana? 
katane kalo ikan gerak pakai yang sport ( foto benda bergerak )
atauuuuuuuuuu........ pakai menu apa yach.....
4. flash, kayak nya mesti kagak aktif, bener kagak?

thx atas jawabannya

----------


## rvidella

gaya bahasa om handy udah mirip sama om darwis kok
so, ya ... langsung aja   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> waduhhh...
> aku ga brani pasang photo gedhe,
> takut di kartu kuning
> ternyata sdh ada om moderator yg pasang
> sip sip sip...
> 
> cleguk cleguk
> slrupppp slrupppp


Hehe gak perlu pasang photo kok om...
Cukup nomer telpun  :: 
Ato alamat FB para kuchibeni diatas jg boleh  ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Om Handy & Om Eko,
> apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om


Om Handy ajaaa...
Beliau jg domisili jkt, lbh mudah untuk komunikasi kontak2...
Aku tak jadi kontributor lepas ajah, HTS  :: 
Klo terlalu byk tugas entar kuchibeniku terlantar  ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Om Handy & Om Eko,
> apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om
> 
> 
> setuju, dua2nya om
> temen temennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pada setuju kagakkkkkkkkkkkkk?
> 
> ...


Nyoba jawab ya om
1. Yup, ini benar namun dalam praktek susah dilakukan, kecuali punya lampu dengan chasing waterproof...
2. Jika kamera (biasanya DSLR) bisa dipasangi, sangat dianjurkan ditambahi Filter CPL, Circular Polarizer.
3. Jika menu itu ada, mode sport memang bisa membantu
4. Tidak direkomen menggunakan flash yg fontal/lgsg menghadap permukaan air

----------


## rvidella

> Klo terlalu byk tugas entar kuchibeniku terlantar



kan .... mancing pertanyaan kan?
menabur statement 
menuai badai pertanyaan

KAPAN mas?   ::

----------


## victor

[quote=kodok.ngorek]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2qzfepr0
> 
> Om Handy & Om Eko,
> apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om
> 
> 
> setuju, dua2nya om
> temen temennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn pada setuju kagakkkkkkkkkkkkk?
> 
> ...


Nyoba jawab ya om
1. Yup, ini benar namun dalam praktek susah dilakukan, kecuali punya lampu dengan chasing waterproof...
2. Jika kamera (biasanya DSLR) bisa dipasangi, sangat dianjurkan ditambahi Filter CPL, Circular Polarizer.
3. Jika menu itu ada, mode sport memang bisa membantu
4. Tidak direkomen menggunakan flash yg fontal/lgsg menghadap permukaan air[/quote:2qzfepr0]
lha iya,
wong genius gini
masak jadi bapak asuh koq gak mau
langsung aja pak ajik

 ::   :P  :P  :P

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by kodok.ngorek
> 
> Klo terlalu byk tugas entar kuchibeniku terlantar 
> 
> 
> 
> kan .... mancing pertanyaan kan?
> menabur statement 
> menuai badai pertanyaan
> ...


Hehehe harusnya kamu gak boleh nanya mas...
Memancing diriku tuk membawakanmu cermin  ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> lha iya,
> wong genius gini
> masak jadi bapak asuh koq gak mau
> langsung aja pak ajik
> 
>   :P  :P  :P


Lha lha lha mancing tho tyt pertanyaane...
Ya sud Om Ajik, aku mau asal om victor mau menyuruh para kuchi diavatarnya menjadi asistenku  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Lha lha lha mancing tho tyt pertanyaane...
> Ya sud Om Ajik, aku mau asal om victor mau menyuruh para kuchi diavatarnya menjadi asistenku


asistenmu?

nanti kuchibeni terlantar?
ayooooooo

aku ini perwakilan suara rakyat jadi berhak tanya

KAPAN mas EKO?   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by kodok.ngorek
> 
> 
> Lha lha lha mancing tho tyt pertanyaane...
> Ya sud Om Ajik, aku mau asal om victor mau menyuruh para kuchi diavatarnya menjadi asistenku 
> 
> 
> asistenmu?
> 
> ...


pakkkkkkkkkkkk ajikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk,
langsung om,
di cantumkan aja
 :P

----------


## monscine

[quote=kodok.ngorek]


> Om Handy & Om Eko,
> apakah ada diantara kalian berdua yang mau jadi pengasuh rubrik ini? Atau mungkin ada kandidat lain? Kalau bisa foto dengan komentar menarik berikut  data - data teknis pengambilan fotonya. Tq om


Om Handy ajaaa...
Beliau jg domisili jkt, lbh mudah untuk komunikasi kontak2...
Aku tak jadi kontributor lepas ajah, HTS  :: 
Klo terlalu byk tugas entar kuchibeniku terlantar  :: [/quote:1mr53uou]

Aku di jakarta cuma sehari, 30 harinya di papua  :P

----------


## chester

Ya, Papua Singing Club di jalan Biak, sepertinya Papua semua tapi sebenarnya di Jakarta   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## monscine

Buka rahasia dapur aja nih si om ricky  :: 




> Ya, Papua Singing Club di jalan Biak, sepertinya Papua semua tapi sebenarnya di Jakarta    
> 
> cheers

----------


## h3ln1k

> Ya, Papua Singing Club di jalan Biak, sepertinya Papua semua tapi sebenarnya di Jakarta    
> 
> cheers


  ::   ::   nahh loo ketahuan tuh om handy   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Om Helnik tolong saya yang masih burayak ini ya......
Agar bisa ikut menyumbang photo......  ::

----------


## showa

utk mencoba moto ikan entah apa itu alat potonya.........digital atau manual, dan banyak lagi mungkin type lainnya ...........

jika saya menginginkan hasil poto itu seperti.......

a) seperti besar.........?(padahal ikan kecil)
b) tdk tampak bayang air........
c) seperti aslinya...............(hasil poto sama persis dgn ikan aslinya....ex. kalo jelek ya jelek, jika bagus ya bagus )

adakah hal hal yg perlu di perhatikan dalam teknik moto tsb....................

mana nih juragan juragannya semoga dapat memberi pencerahan saya pemula ini.........

----------


## cholas

aku liat foto dari samping bgtu kok kayaknya koi tuh indah diliat dari atas ya omm,,,, maaf ya om aku masih baru, kolam belum punya,, tapi kok beneran keren dari atas lho om

----------


## monscine

> utk mencoba moto ikan entah apa itu alat potonya.........digital atau manual, dan banyak lagi mungkin type lainnya ...........
> 
> jika saya menginginkan hasil poto itu seperti.......
> 
> a) seperti besar.........?(padahal ikan kecil)
> b) tdk tampak bayang air........
> c) seperti aslinya...............(hasil poto sama persis dgn ikan aslinya....ex. kalo jelek ya jelek, jika bagus ya bagus )
> 
> adakah hal hal yg perlu di perhatikan dalam teknik moto tsb....................
> ...


Coba-coba yang ini om, mudah2an bisa sedikit membantu :   ::  

http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5141

----------

